# 

## rob.swiderski

Mam pytanie dot. kolejności wykonania prac. Będę wykonywał w nowo wybudowanym domu tynki z płyt GK przymocowane do ścian (z pustaków ceramicznych) za pomocą kleju oraz sufit z płyt GK podwieszony na profilach jednopoziomowo. Pytanie czy najpierw wykonuje się w takim przypadku sufit czy też ściany? Znajomy który ma w tym jako takie doświadczenie (w przeciwieństwie do mnie) twierdzi, że najpierw należy wykonać sufit a dopiero później ściany. Twierdzi, że w takim przypadku płyty ze ścian wspierają sufit. Ja sam do końca nie jestem przekonany a przeglądając Internet napotkałem sprzeczne opinie w tym temacie.
Sporo jest opinii, że w pierwszej kolejności należy wykonać ściany a następnie sufit z dylatacją w postaci taśmy ślizgowej, jednak najczęściej informacje te dotyczą konstrukcji ścian i sufitów na stelażu a do tego jak to zwykle bywa na forach po kilku postach rozpoczynają się kłótnie i różni fachowcy piszą, że najpierw sufity inni, że najpierw ściany tak więc nie mogę dotrzeć do konkretnej odpowiedzi.

----------


## aiki

nie słuchaj znajomego.
Najpierw ściany inaczej nie uda zrobić ci się połączenia ślizgowego.
A sufit to ma wisieć a nie się opierać.

----------


## rob.swiderski

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Do takich właśnie wniosków doszedłem ale jak to w życiu bywa człowiek chciałby potwierdzić swoje przekonania u fachowca który zajmuje się tym na co dzień. Ja jestem informatykiem więc z budową mam tyle wspólnego ile wybuduję w moim domu.

----------


## aiki

Ja fachowcem w budownictwie też nie jestem - wałkuję te tematy na forum od kilku miesięcy.

----------


## Takao

> a to niby dlaczego, ja mam juz od 19lat w mieszkaniu najpierw zrobione sufity i na koniec oklejone sciany.
> do czego to polaczenie slizgowe? jak facet ma masywa


Kogoś takiego szukałem. Mam w tym roku plany związane m.in. z tynkami a ze względu na to, iż sam robię wszystko to tynki też będę robił. Cementowo-wapienne mi się nie uśmiechają ze względu na pracochłonność. Pozostają KG klejone do ścian. Wertuje forum i szukam opinii osób mający staż w użytkowaniu płyt na ścianach. 19 lat to sporo więc jak to wygląda w praktyce? Naczytałem się o grzybach (ściany mam z solbetu na klej i na to pójdzie styro 15 cm)- czy rzeczywiście muszą się pojawić. Jak jest z użytkowaniem - czy na ścianach pękają na łączeniach. Zastanawiam się ile taka płyta wytrzyma na ścianie - czy po 10/20 latach się np. rozklei i rozleci czy poleży i kilkadziesiąt lat.

----------


## MATRON

> a to niby dlaczego, ja mam juz od 19lat w mieszkaniu najpierw zrobione sufity i na koniec oklejone sciany.


To nie znaczy że masz to wykonane prawidłowo.



> kolejny polaczek, nie jest z branzy ale walkuje hehe i doradza.


Jak dobrze doradza to w czym problem?
Tak więc w tym wypadku NAJPIERW ŚCIANY potem sufit.

----------


## zeusrulez

Flash już tak ma  :yes:  nie ujmując mu, bo zasób wiedzy bardzo spory. . . 
Jest wiele dróg do tego - wyjątek może nawet stanowić stawianie ścianek działowych na poddaszu, jedni stawiają je przed sufitem i skosami, drudzy po sufitach i skosach. Wg. wszystkich producentów najpierw ściany później sufity, ale co z izolacją co paroizolacją . . . 
I nie koniecznie musisz robić ślizg . . .

----------


## zeusrulez

> Kogoś takiego szukałem. Mam w tym roku plany związane m.in. z tynkami a ze względu na to, iż sam robię wszystko to tynki też będę robił. Cementowo-wapienne mi się nie uśmiechają ze względu na pracochłonność. Pozostają KG klejone do ścian. Wertuje forum i szukam opinii osób mający staż w użytkowaniu płyt na ścianach. 19 lat to sporo więc jak to wygląda w praktyce? Naczytałem się o grzybach (ściany mam z solbetu na klej i na to pójdzie styro 15 cm)- czy rzeczywiście muszą się pojawić. Jak jest z użytkowaniem - czy na ścianach pękają na łączeniach. Zastanawiam się ile taka płyta wytrzyma na ścianie - czy po 10/20 latach się np. rozklei i rozleci czy poleży i kilkadziesiąt lat.


Grzybków używasz przy sufitach/skosach.

----------


## zeusrulez

> sufit z płyt GK podwieszony na profilach jednopoziomowo.


Masz takie małe pokoje że wszędzie jednopoziomowe ?
Jednopoziomowe - krzyżowe, może o takim systemie myślałeś ?

----------


## Fo_

Pewnie miał na myśli okładzinę.

----------


## yendrek3

> kolejny polaczek, nie jest z branzy ale walkuje hehe i doradza.


polaczek cwaniaczek super fachura  :tongue:

----------


## Takao

Z tymi grzybkami to chodziło mi o takie organiczne - raczej nie mile widziane na ścianach. Generalnie wydaje mi się mało prawdopodobne aby w ocieplonym domu z jako taką grawitacyjną wentylacją płyty gipsowe miały obrastać pleśnią i grzybem. Pasuje mi robić suchy tynk tylko, że sporo osób go odradza. Wiem, że pęknięcia to wina montażu a nie technologii zastanawia mnie natomiast ta mityczna pleśń - czy to powszechne zjawisko.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Z tymi grzybkami to chodziło mi o takie organiczne - raczej nie mile widziane na ścianach. Generalnie wydaje mi się mało prawdopodobne aby w ocieplonym domu z jako taką grawitacyjną wentylacją płyty gipsowe miały obrastać pleśnią i grzybem. Pasuje mi robić suchy tynk tylko, że sporo osób go odradza. Wiem, że pęknięcia to wina montażu a nie technologii zastanawia mnie natomiast ta mityczna pleśń - czy to powszechne zjawisko.


Pleśń i grzyby to mogą Ci wyjść jak będziesz robił poddasze i nie zrobisz szczeliny pod deskowaniem albo wypchniesz membranę i nie będzie wentylacji dachu. Zakładam, że na ściany pójdzie tylko płyta g/k ?

----------


## zeusrulez

Generalnie jestem zwolennikiem wentylacji mechanicznej przy szczelnych domach . . . przy takiej wentylacji ryzyko "grzybków" jest jeszcze mniejsze niż przy grawitacyjnej. I niech nikt nie mówi mi o jakiś nawiewnikach wentylacyjnych w oknach.

----------


## Takao

> Pleśń i grzyby to mogą Ci wyjść jak będziesz robił poddasze i nie zrobisz szczeliny pod deskowaniem albo wypchniesz membranę i nie będzie wentylacji dachu. Zakładam, że na ściany pójdzie tylko płyta g/k ?


Tak, tylko płyta g-k (od środka oczywiście). Ściana z solbetu i na to styropian 15 cm.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Tak, tylko płyta g-k (od środka oczywiście). Ściana z solbetu i na to styropian 15 cm.


Szpachlowałeś kiedyś ?

----------


## rob.swiderski

> Masz takie małe pokoje że wszędzie jednopoziomowe ?
> Jednopoziomowe - krzyżowe, może o takim systemie myślałeś ?


Sufit będzie na profilach przykręconych do sufitu za pomocą wieszaków ES i wokół profil ?UD? (nie jestem do końca pewny czy dobrze pamiętam nazwę tego profilu. Strop Teriva więc w miarę prosty, ewentualne nierówności mam zamiar wypoziomować za pomocą wieszaków.

----------


## Takao

> Szpachlowałeś kiedyś ?


Raczej drobiazgi - zwłaszcza w skali domu. Myślałem o szpachlowaniu tylko na połączeniach. Wiem, że niektórzy zaciągają całe płyty ale ja bym tak nie robił.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Raczej drobiazgi - zwłaszcza w skali domu. Myślałem o szpachlowaniu tylko na połączeniach. Wiem, że niektórzy zaciągają całe płyty ale ja bym tak nie robił.


No właśnie jeśli drobiazgi to lepiej będzie Ci wyszpachlować całe płyty niż dobrze rozciągnąć spoiny . . . 
Moja rada jeśli zdecydujesz się tylko na spoiny to zacznij od jakiś mało uczęszczanych pomieszczeń  :smile:  pomaluj i zobaczysz czy dasz radę

----------


## Takao

> zacznij od jakiś mało uczęszczanych pomieszczeń


"Zaczynać od miejsc najmniej widocznych" - to moja taktyka budowy domu :big grin:  Z tym szpachlowaniem całych płyt troszkę mnie zaskoczyłeś - myślałem, że im mniej ingerencji szpachlą na powierzchni płyty tym lepiej (przy założeniu, że płyta równo przyklejona).

----------


## rob.swiderski

> "Zaczynać od miejsc najmniej widocznych" - to moja taktyka budowy domu


Mam tak samo  :smile:  u mnie na pierwszy ogień pójdzie pom. gospodarcze  :smile:

----------


## zeusrulez

> Mam tak samo  u mnie na pierwszy ogień pójdzie pom. gospodarcze


Jeśli sufit zrobicie i po malowaniu będziecie zadowoleni to ściany pójdą szybciej. 
Życzę powodzenia

----------


## rob.swiderski

Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## rob.swiderski

> nie budujesz ścianek, nie budujesz sufitu podwieszanego. Twój doradca trochę przekolorowal to podtrzymywanie sufitu, ale w każdym razie nie pomylił kolejności. Zrobisz okładzine z uszczelnieniem do ścian/muru, to ten cały slizg i okleisz sobie ściany.


Czyli (jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem) w przypadku gdy do ścian (pustaki ceramiczne) są przyklejane płyty na klej a sufit nie jest podwieszany tylko przymocowany "na sztywno" za pomocą ES do profili, wówczas można robić w pierwszej kolejności sufit? 




> Flash już tak ma  nie ujmując mu, bo zasób wiedzy bardzo spory. . . 
> Jest wiele dróg do tego - wyjątek może nawet stanowić stawianie ścianek działowych na poddaszu, jedni stawiają je przed sufitem i skosami, drudzy po sufitach i skosach. Wg. wszystkich producentów najpierw ściany później sufity, ale co z izolacją co paroizolacją . . . 
> I nie koniecznie musisz robić ślizg . . .


Zeusrulez pisze, że w pierwszej kolejności sciany...
Kolejny raz w dyskusji pojawiają się sprzeczne opinie  :sad:  i bądź tu chłopie mądry ... :bash:

----------


## rob.swiderski

Tak ściany są ale całe zamieszanie wynika z tego aby uniknąć pęknięć między sufitem i ścianą.
Dla mnie sama kolejność prac nie stanowi problemu ale chciałbym to zrobić tak aby później nie wychodziły jakieś spękania.

----------


## zeusrulez

> dla Zeusa jest bez różnicy ręką czy nogą bo obie to kończyny.


Przestań, bo ja też zaraz mogę pokazać, że dla Ciebie to też bez różnicy bo raz piszesz tak a później inaczej. 
Po prostu nie zaczynaj.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Zeusrulez pisze, że w pierwszej kolejności sciany...
> Kolejny raz w dyskusji pojawiają się sprzeczne opinie  i bądź tu chłopie mądry ...


Nic takiego nie piszę. Napisałem, że możesz i tak i tak. Czy postawiłbym ścianki pierwsze czy po sufitach jestem pewny, że nic nie pęknie. 
Tylko jeśli je stawiasz później (piszę tu o ściankach działowych) zapomnij o akustyce i takich tam.

----------


## rob.swiderski

OK, czyli można i tak i ta

Pytanie tylko do:



> Jeszcze raz. Budujesz sufit, spoinujesz zakończenie sufit mur, ....


Po co spoinować skoro za chwilę zostanie to przykryte płytami przyklejonymi do ściany?

----------


## MATRON

> nie, najpierw sufit.


 Flash może jakieś argumenty dlaczego sufit w pierwszej kolejności powinien być wykonany ja uczyłem się całkiem co innego.

----------


## rob.swiderski

> Flash może jakieś argumenty dlaczego sufit w pierwszej kolejności powinien być wykonany ja uczyłem się całkiem co innego.


Panowie powertowałem przed założeniem tego wątku trochę Internet i generalnie każde forum na którym czytałem o kolejności montażu płyt na ścianie i suficie kończyło się sporem pomiędzy forumowiczami, jedni pisali, że najpierw ściany inni że najpierw sufit ale koniec końców laik taki jak ja nie mógł z tego nic wynieść bo wątek kończył się na przepychankach słownych. 
Już nawet nie chodzi o mnie samego ale tak dla "potomnych" czy ktoś z doświadczonych fachowców mógłby jednoznacznie odpowiedzieć jak i dlaczego?

----------


## rob.swiderski

Przytoczę jeszcze wypowiedź Pana Andrzeja który prowadzi świetny blog dot. płyt gipsowych
http://plyty-gipsowe-porady-montera.pl/
http://plyty-gipsowe-porady-montera....osnej#more-851




> Panie Robercie, generalną zasadą jest wykonywanie w pierwszej kolejności ścian, a następnie sufitów. Oczywiście są od tego rożnego rodzaju odstępstwa i niekiedy sytuacja, lub system, wymaga odwrotnego rozwiązania tzn. najpierw sufit, później ściany. Twierdzenie jednak że płyty ściany mają wspierać sufit (mówimy tu o suchej zabudowie) jest kompletnym nieporozumieniem. Sufit podwieszany ma być zamocowany do stropu i to mocowanie utrzymuje go na odpowiedniej wysokości a nie płyty ściany. Ja wykonałbym najpierw ściany, później sufit podwieszany.

----------


## Fo_

Mylicie pojęcia sufitów podwieszanych, ścianek działowych i okładzin..

----------


## MATRON

Wiecie, co  panowie  kiedy to czytam, to przychodzi mi do głowy tylko jedno. Ilość przerasta jakość. Spora cześć tekstów jest niepełna, niespójna, zwraca uwagę przerostem "chwytów retorycznych" i dygresji jakieś wywracanie kota ogonem o ściankach działowych czy ruszcie krzyżowym gdzie pytanie jest całkiem inne więc panie Flash skoro nastukałeś te 2,6k spamu na tym zacnym forum było by miło jak byś podał kilka argumentów  dlaczego w tym konkretnym wypadku doradzasz zaczęcie prac od sufitu.

----------


## rob.swiderski

> Bo uczepiliscie się kolejności ścian z sufitami, jak tu gadka o czym innym.


OK Flash podaj więc proszę powód dlaczego w pierwszej kolejności sufit w przypadku OKŁADZIN na ścianie i ?OKŁADZIN? na suficie.
Tak jak napisałem w moim przypadku płyty do ścian na klej a sufit przykręcony bezpośrednio do profili co 40 cm. Profile do Teriva przymocowane za pomocą wieszaków ES do tego profil po obwodzie.

----------


## Di.

Naczytalem sie tu bzdur i pomieszania tematow. dorzuce jak ktos zainteresowany tez znajdzie ten temat.

Odnośnie skosów:

http://www.e-dach.pl/a/profil-v-na-poddasze-2753.html

http://www.profiltech.com.pl/

https://www.leroymerlin.pl/materialy...6908,l470.html

Czyli krecimy na sztywno i nic nie ma prawa peknac.

Co do polaczen prostopadlych sciana-sufit to chyba zalezy czy konstrukcja ma pracowac i ma mozliwosc pracowac czy nie?
Wiec w uzasadnionych wypadkach tylko ma to znaczenie co najpierw, siana czy sufit.
Jak ma pracowac to i tak peknie, jak jest sztywno to i tak nie peknie. Niekiedy nawet plyta przykrecana jest do profila U po samym obrzezu.
"Pomieszczenie w którym możliwe jest wahanie wilgotność i temperatury powinno posiadać okładzinę dylatowaną."
Tasma slizgowa jest tylko  po to zeby "peklo" w kontrolowany sposob, a raczej zeby nigdy w tym miejscu nie bylo zaspojone.

dziekuje i pozdrawiam,

----------

